# Detective R. Shane Wilson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Detective R. Shane Wilson Doraville Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Monday, November 14, 2011

Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 27
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* 1143
*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 11/14/2011
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Injured

Detective Shane Wilson was killed when his vehicle was struck head-on by a drunk driver on I-20 in DeKalb County.

He was off duty, but on call as part of his department's SWAT team, when he was contacted by dispatchers and directed to respond to a home invasion call in Doraville. The collision occurred as he drove to the crime scene. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene of the crash.

Detective Wilson had served with the Doraville Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife, 8-year-old-son, and parents.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John King
Doraville Police Department
3750 Park Avenue
Doraville, GA 30340


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Wilson


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

